# Coolant leak after water pump and seal replaced



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sounds like somebody is doing it wrong…..or it is a different component failure….lots more places to leak than a water pump.

Rob


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I know with mine they had the Pump in stock but had to order bolts (11588757). Since it has been repaired in your car a few times perhaps they skimped on the smallest of items which now leak?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I know with mine they had the Pump in stock but had to order bolts (11588757). Since it has been repaired in your car a few times perhaps they skimped on the smallest of items which now leak?


Good point Eddy and I have mentioned it before.
The water pump has become a kit about three or four months ago, containing the torque to yield bolts and the seal for pump to block.

I suspect GM embraced this packaging method because techs. were re-using the fasteners just to get the job done…..this results in a pump mounted with unevenly torqued bolts and warps the housing, guaranteeing a pre mature failure.

Rob


----------



## wysocki396 (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you all!


----------

